# Queensland towns to live



## amackay27 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello
We are moving from Britain to Australia- my wife is australian and grew up in NSW. We want to stay in Queensland and like Kiralee and Mount Crosby. Are these good places for kids are the schools good and crime lower? Any help would be appreciated. Many thanks!


----------



## Green76 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ya that area are according to education and crime is also low.


----------

